# Want to find a good talented designer and or architect.



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Can't watch it in the US.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Can't see it in Hawaii either:blink:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I didn't bother to click on it because its an hgtv link... And that represents nothing high end 

(Just wanted to throw in the Finley twist...) :laughing:


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

WarriorWithWood said:


> Can't watch it in the US.





Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Can't see it in Hawaii either:blink:


:laughing:


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

The question you asked is essentially, "How do I become an overnight smashing success?". The answer to your question is get off your azz and hit the pavement. Call designers. Pay to become members of organizations which include designers. The other issue is designers are going to want to see a portfolio of projects similar to the scale and style of which they are offering their clients. Its catch 22. So good luck.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Greg from K/W said:


> Ok ya thanks good advice. What I am looking for is what should I look out for and how can I avoid getting in with a bad one. Maybe I asked the wrong question but it doesn't deserve this disrespect. I know how to sell myself and the company I want info on what I should look out for not this crap


This crap when weeded through is actually often times great advice cloaked in witty humorish banter. Dont get discouraged just pick out the advice which can be helpful and let the rest go. Its an open forum you are going to get a broad level of responses. I would say getting started just find any which will refer you to their clients. Once the word gets around about you being the best, then you can start to discriminate with who you refer your clients too. All major markets have designer associations which have websites which list contact info for all the major players in your area.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> The question you asked is essentially, "How do I become an overnight smashing success?". The answer to your question is get off your azz and hit the pavement. Call designers. Pay to become members of organizations which include designers. The other issue is designers are going to want to see a portfolio of projects similar to the scale and style of which they are offering their clients. Its catch 22. So good luck.


Do people really kiss that much rearend to hook up with a designer... :blink:

:laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Greg, you've been a member here for a while now, and you should have an idea of how it works. You're asking for a hassle-free solution on a silver platter when in fact the answer is experience combined with some serious legwork.

And the bulk of the comments were simply that your link isn't usable in the USA.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Greg from K/W said:


> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


???


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I gave him the answer tins.. :laughing:


Greg has an exclamation addiction.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes you did, Matt. It appears he's taken his ball and gone home.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Yes you did, Matt. It appears he's taken his ball and gone home.


That's cool I have lots of balls...









:laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

That's funny... We went out to eat last night... While waiting, I told them the last name was Balls.

("Balls, table for 2... ")


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

i have no wish to find out, i like going to local lumber supply to buy wood, and not having to wait for a tree to fall in some far off place because the designer likes it, and listen to ho complain.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

sunkist said:


> i have no wish to find out, i like going to local lumber supply to buy wood, and not having to wait for a tree to fall in some far off place because the designer likes it, and listen to ho complain.


Our best projects have come directly from referrals from architects.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Greg from K/W*
> _Ok ya thanks good advice. What I am looking for is what should I look out for and how can I avoid getting in with a bad one. Maybe I asked the wrong question but it doesn't deserve this disrespect. I know how to sell myself and the company I want info on what I should look out for not this crap_



wuss.

Andy.


----------

